# Nep Seiko SARB 065 gekocht, of toch niet? Horloge aangeslagen op de douane.



## Inca Bloc

Vandaag van de postbode een onaangename brief gekregen :








De inhoud spreekt voor zich. Ik had via Ebay gekocht van een dealer in Japan met 100% positieve feedback, maar dit had ik nu niet verwacht dat zou gebeuren. Inklaring etc dacht ik wel, gezien de prijs van het horloge, maar inbeslagname? Heeft nog al iemand dit meegemaakt? Hoe is het afgelopen? De shipper was/is EMS.

Mvg,
I-B


----------



## Martin_B

Het lijkt me ten eerste sterk dat de Seiko nep is, niet dat ze niet bestaan, maar een Sarb 065, en ook nog van een erkende verkoper???
Ten tweede lijkt het me nog veel sterker dat de douane in staat zou zijn een fake seiko te herkennen....


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Het lijkt me ten eerste sterk dat de Seiko nep is, niet dat ze niet bestaan, maar een Sarb 065, en ook nog van een erkende verkoper???
> Ten tweede lijkt het me nog veel sterker dat de douane in staat zou zijn een fake seiko te herkennen....


Dat was mijn idee ook hélémààl, maar de realiteit overtreft soms de fictie. In ieder geval is dit een dikke anticlimax mbt mijn éérste import uit Japan via Ebay. Hopelijk beslissen ze bij de douane snel wat er nu van is. Zoals je kan zien in de brief kan (=dus zàl) het onderzoek enkele maanden in beslag nemen. Onnodig uit te leggen dat ik dààr écht weinig zin in heb. Erg zuur allemaal ...

**UPDATE**

Hier is een copy paste van de mail die ik naar de verantwoordelijke dossierbeheerder heb gestuurd, of ik daar goed aan gedaan heb wéét ik niet, maar het leek mij beter dan niet te reageren en de bureaucratie zijn werk te laten doen. :

"Betreft referentie : PV 7596

Geachte,
ik mocht jullie schrijven mbt het door mij aangekochte uurwerk ontvangen. De bewering dat het hier om een namaak horloge zou gaan is een boude stelling van jullie. Het horloge werd aangekocht bij een gereputeerd officieel dealer in Japan. De waarde van het uurwerk is imo niet van die aard dat er namaak van gefabriceerd zou worden. Alle officiele boekjes, kaarten én labels behoren zich bij het horloge te bevinden. Gelieve het horloge zo snel mogelijk in te klaren en aan mij te bezorgen zonder verder oponthoud. Gaarne maak ik jullie het inklaringsbedrag over.
Mvg,"

Hopelijk haalt het iets uit. Ik kan niet gewoon wachten tot die pennelikkers EINDELIJK zin hebben om het horloge in te klaren. Waarschijnlijk is de oorzaak de vakantieregeling o.i.d.....


----------



## Dixit

Wel ja, bende gekken...
Ik zie dat de zaken 'vooruit' gaan: meestal moet jij de uniformen uitnodigen om te constateren, dat je horloges weer eens gejat zijn.
Tegenwoordig komen de uniformen _zelf_ de horloges bij Inca jatten.

Het is een bekend probleem. Als een douanier een horloge nodig heeft, dan regelt hij dat op deze manier. 
Hier op ons eigen forum staat een Nederlands slachtoffer.


----------



## JohnGo

Jammere zaak Inca, vooral het feit dat je daar blijkbaar weinig kan aan doen...
Wat hopen ze dan te bereiken met een onderzoek dat enkele maanden kan duren? Lange cocktail-time daar bij die douaniers ;-)
Heb je al contact gehad met de verkoper hieromtrent?
Ik ga me alvast ver weghouden van ebay-aankopen betreffende horloges, nog meer nu ik jouw ervaring lees.
Het zal bij mij in het vervolg ook Seiya worden voor JDM-aankopen. Daar heb je toch een goeie ervaring mee met de aankoop van de Alpinist dacht ik?

Grtz,

J


----------



## njosa

Dixit said:


> Wel ja, bende gekken...
> Ik zie dat de zaken 'vooruit' gaan: meestal moet jij de uniformen uitnodigen om te constateren, dat je horloges weer eens gejat zijn.
> Tegenwoordig komen de uniformen _zelf_ de horloges bij Inca jatten.
> 
> Het is een bekend probleem. _*Als een douanier een horloge nodig heeft, dan regelt hij dat op deze manier.*_
> Hier op ons eigen forum staat een Nederlands slachtoffer.


Dit is ook het eerste waar ik aan dacht toen ik het las en al helemaal in dat andere topic over het "vernietigde" exemplaar.

Veel geluk Inca verder


----------



## Inca Bloc

Verder onderzoek leert me dat "Chino Watch" sinds 1905 (!) bestaat, en het zou normaal een topbedrijf zijn. Lijkt me dus écht op willekeur van de douane. Ik ben benieuwd naar de repliek van de petmannen.....


----------



## MHe225

Inca Bloc said:


> .... Ik ben benieuwd naar de repliek van de petmannen ....


.... en vrouwen ([email protected] - lijkt mij een petvrouw)

:rodekaart Wat een k*t verhaal, zeg (past ook beter bij petvrouwen). Ben ook benieuwd naar de lengte van de staart van dit muisje.

JohnGo vroeg het ook al: heb je al van de verkoper gehoord? En hoe heb je betaald, PayPal, kredietkaart? Ik zou vast een melding maken, zodat je eventueel je geld terug krijgt. Jij kunt billijken dat je volledig te goeder trouw tot deze aankoop bent over gegaan en dat lijkt mij voldoende grond voor restitutie in geval het horloge inderdaad geconfiskeerd (en vernietigd) wordt.

Wordt ongetwijfeld vervolgd.


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> .... en vrouwen ([email protected] - lijkt mij een petvrouw)
> 
> :rodekaart Wat een k*t verhaal, zeg (past ook beter bij petvrouwen).


LOL :-d



MHe225 said:


> JohnGo vroeg het ook al: heb je al van de verkoper gehoord? En hoe heb je betaald, PayPal, kredietkaart? Ik zou vast een melding maken, zodat je eventueel je geld terug krijgt. Jij kunt billijken dat je volledig te goeder trouw tot deze aankoop bent over gegaan en dat lijkt mij voldoende grond voor restitutie in geval het horloge inderdaad geconfiskeerd (en vernietigd) wordt.
> 
> Wordt ongetwijfeld vervolgd.


Ik heb inderdaad bij Paypal de melding gedaan "object niet ontvangen", questie van verderop in het verhaal sterk te staan. De verkoper is ook ontzet, aangezien de winkel sinds 1905 bestaat én zelfs nog heeft samengewerkt met Kintaro Hattori. Ze zijn al sinds 1905 "authorized dealer". De vraag die ik me stel is : wat kan je doen tegen zulke wantoestanden? Het is imo zo klaar als een klontje dat het hier om een bonafide handelaar gaat, de prijs van het uurwerk is de marktprijs dus niet extreem goedkoop, àlle documenten zitten er bij, dus ik vraag me écht af op welke grond dat de douane dit besluit neemt?


----------



## Inca Bloc

Blijkbaar zit er toch enige beweging in de zaak. Ik hou de mails over en weer (mét lees en ontvangstbevestiging) kort, zakelijk, diplomatisch en met een harde ondertoon, hier volgt een copy-paste van de e-mail-conversatie (de éérste mail is de onderste, dus post is te lezen van onder naar boven) :

Beste,
Hier volgt een copy-paste van de paypal betaling :


*Express Checkout-betaling overgemaakt* (Unieke transactiereferentie 93W591XXXXXXXXXXXX584W)  [HR][/HR]   [HR][/HR]  Inhoud van winkelwagentje  
 
HvhObjectOptiesPrijs1JP domestic Seiko SARB065 automatic Wrist Watch
Objectnr. 25X3901232$404,00 USD*Bedrag*$404,00 USD 

  [HR][/HR]  Contactgegevens (zakelijk) URL Klantenservice:http://www.c-watch.co.jpE-mail klantenservice:[email protected]Telefoonnummer klantenservice:+81 334641848 [HR][/HR]  Totaal object:$404,00 USDBTW:Verzending:$0,00 USDKorting of kosten verkoper:$0,00 USD [HR][/HR]  Totaalbedrag:-$404,00 USD (gelijk aan -€306,68 EUR)Kostenbedrag:$0,00 USDNettobedrag:-$404,00 USDDatum:8 jul 2014Tijdstip:17:57:51 CESTStatus:Voltooid [HR][/HR]  Omrekening van:-€306,68 EUROmrekening naar:$404,00 USDWisselkoers:1 euro = 1,3173 Amerikaanse dollar [HR][/HR]  Verzekering:$0,00 USD [HR][/HR]  Verzendadres:XXXXXX
XXXXXX
XXXXXX 

De geviseerde firma is reeds sinds 1905 (!!!!) geautoriseerd Seiko dealer. Er is geen enkele reden om deze verzending als verdacht te beschouwen, niet naar aankoopprijs toe, noch naar de leverancier toe. Alles is op een correcte manier verlopen. Volgens mij betreft het hier een zuiver willekeurige achterhouding van het door mij aangekochte uurwerk. Ik reken er op dat dit ASAP rechtgezet word om verdere onaangenaamheden te voorkomen.
Mvg,

MULDER Gina schreef op 23/07/2014 10:18:
Goede morgen,Kan u mij een kopij van het betalingsbewijs doorsturen aub? Dank bij voorbaat,Mvg, Gina MULDERCustoms departmentE.M.C. - Building 829C | 1931 Zaventem - Brucargo | Belgium[email protected]www.bpostinternational.com | www.wemoveyourideas.com bpost sa de droit public / bpost nv van publiek recht / bpost, Aktiengesellschaft öffentlichen Rechts -----Original Message-----From: XXXXXXXXXXXXXX Sent: dinsdag 22 juli 2014 17:48To: MULDER GinaSubject: onderzoek zendingBetreft referentie : PV 7596

Geachte,ik mocht jullie schrijven mbt het door mij aangekochte uurwerk ontvangen. De bewering dat het hier om een namaak horloge zou gaan is een boude stelling van jullie. Het horloge werd aangekocht bij een gereputeerd officieel dealer in Japan. De waarde van het uurwerk is imo niet van die aard dat er namaak van gefabriceerd zou worden. Alle officiele boekjes, kaarten én labels behoren zich bij het horloge te bevinden. Gelieve het horloge zo snel mogelijk in te klaren en aan mij te bezorgen zonder verder oponthoud. Gaarne maak ik jullie het inklaringsbedrag over.
Mvg,

Word vervolgd!​


----------



## Luwe

Op Uhrforum hebben ze het erover dat ELKE Seiko door de douane wordt gecontroleerd....dus take it easy.... alles komt goed! Hoop ik voor je!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Luwe said:


> Op Uhrforum hebben ze het erover dat ELKE Seiko door de douane wordt gecontroleerd....dus take it easy.... alles komt goed! Hoop ik voor je!


Erg krom is dat! Ze zouden beter lijsten maken van "betrouwbare" verkopers. Vanuit China kan je zonder probleem eender welke nepper laten afkomen, maar een Seiko uit Japan gaan ze onderzoeken? Dit tijdverlies word dus wél met ONS belastingsgeld betaald he. Ze zouden beter iets nuttig doen met hun tijd....


----------



## MisterHo

Inca Bloc said:


> Erg krom is dat! Ze zouden beter lijsten maken van "betrouwbare" verkopers. Vanuit China kan je zonder probleem eender welke nepper laten afkomen, maar een Seiko uit Japan gaan ze onderzoeken? Dit tijdverlies word dus wél met ONS belastingsgeld betaald he. Ze zouden beter iets nuttig doen met hun tijd....


Zucht, dit is eenmaal hun werk, kijk maar eens naar programma`s als "BORDER SECURITY" op Veronica.
Zoals bij veel instanties zijn we afhankelijk van....

Misschien zoals ik altijd zeg bij parkeerboetes, de uitdelende agent/ douanier die heeft de nacht ervoor geen S*X gehad dus ie/zij chagarijnig en ben je toevallig de dupe ervan!

Ik verdenk veel douaniers van jatten, alhoewel ze natuurlijk ook *goed werk *verrichten!!
Wat zal jij doen als je een leuke horloge tegenkomt en er is niemand die kijkt??


----------



## Inca Bloc

MisterHo said:


> Wat zal jij doen als je een leuke horloge tegenkomt en er is niemand die kijkt??


Dan hebben ze met mij toch de foute kerel getroffen om spelletjes mee te spelen...Ik heb ook een lange arm, en ik kan die zoals een Python rond de dienstdoende ambtenaar laten kronkelen en dan knijpen. ;-)


----------



## MisterHo

Doet me denken toen ik in 2000 van Hongkong naar Shenzhen(China) met de trein ging.

Alle roddelbladeren uit HK(met natuurlijk wat erotische plaatjes)VAN mijn vrouw en wat lekkernijen werden zonder
argument in beslag genomen. Er werd ook nog naar mijn toen gloednieuwe Rolex gekeken(niet in HK gekocht).Gelukkig nix aan de hand,maar ik begon hem wel te knijpen.


----------



## Roelkalkboel

Dus je vrouw stond met erotische plaatjes in een tijdschrift?
_
sorry, beetje melig. Er zou vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst moeten binnenkomen maar helaas geen pakketje gezien..._


----------



## Bidle

Het kan soms best vervelend zijn. Ook al eens met een Patek tegengehouden in Amsterdam,... of ik kon aantonen dat ik hem al in mijn bezit had met factuur. Moest ik maar het horloge achterlaten en kon het dan later aantonen. 
Gelukkig met hulp van mijn juwelier toch gewoon mee naar huis kunnen nemen,..... Sinds dien gaan horloges boven een bepaald bedrag niet meer mee op reis buiten Europa.


----------



## MisterHo

Roelkalkboel said:


> Dus je vrouw stond met erotische plaatjes in een tijdschrift?
> _
> sorry, beetje melig. Er zou vandaag een nieuwe aanwinst moeten binnenkomen maar helaas geen pakketje gezien..._


Nee mijn mistress;-)
PostNL en alle andere staatsbedrijven zijn ietwat langzamer. Mijn Casio deed er 4werkdagen over om van UK naar Spanje te komen. Zalando deed er 7werkdagen over om mijn schoenen 500km te overbruggen.

Tsja..


----------



## MisterHo

Bidle said:


> Het kan soms best vervelend zijn. Ook al eens met een Patek tegengehouden in Amsterdam,... of ik kon aantonen dat ik hem al in mijn bezit had met factuur. Moest ik maar het horloge achterlaten en kon het dan later aantonen.
> Gelukkig met hulp van mijn juwelier toch gewoon mee naar huis kunnen nemen,..... Sinds dien gaan horloges boven een bepaald bedrag niet meer mee op reis buiten Europa.


Errug he, gelukkig is het nu in Spanje andersom. Als je Spanje uitgaat(vluchten buiten EU) wordt je strenger gecontroleerd dan dat je binnenkomt!!

Vandaar dat alle criminelen nu hier zitten..


----------



## MHe225

*Verdacht pakje tegengehouden ......*



Inca Bloc said:


> .... Vanuit China kan je zonder probleem eender welke nepper laten afkomen ....


Ha, dat verklaart het. Mijn fout dus.

Het is alsof de duivel hier mee speelt: vandaag werden wij gebeld door EMS / USPS dat een pakje voor mij is tegen gehouden op verdenking van _"suspicious, potentially containing drugs, controlled substances or illegal products"_ met het verzoek het pakje open te mogen maken. Voegden toe dat als we geen toestemming geven, bezorging ernstige vertraging kan en zal opleveren. Hoezo chantage?

Mijn fout dus, ik heb een originele 2014 WUS Tourbillion onderweg in plaats van een goedkope nepper. We hebben gepoogd terug te bellen, maar er wordt domweg niet opgenomen (antwoordapparaat) en later in de dag de mededeling dat de voice-box vol is. "Please try later ....." En maar afvragen waarom de postdienst hier zo'n slechte naam heeft en met verlies draait.

Ben reuze benieuwd hoe dit allemaal gaat aflopen. Betwijfel of ik toestemming ga geven het pakje open te maken .... hoe goed wordt alles daarna weer ingepakt, raakt e.e.a. beschadigd, zoek, ..... ??
We houden u op de hoogte.


----------



## Dixit

*Re: Verdacht pakje tegengehouden ......*

Ik was wat aan het Googlen, maar kan nu ineens de link niet meer vinden...
Enfin, het betrof hier een PDF-folder van een Nederlandse firma die exporteurs ondersteunt, met een woordje uitleg over de situatie.

De taak "nepgoederen bestrijden" wordt inderdaad door de douane uitgeoefend op nadrukkelijk verzoek van de rechthebbende, i.c. de één of andere entiteit van Seiko.
Indien de douane constateert, dat je nep hebt geïmporteerd, dan zal de douane die rechthebbende verwittigen. De rechthebbende zal de douane dan verzoeken om je Seiko te vernietigen. De rechthebbende (Seiko dus) zal jou dan een brief moeten schrijven waarin de vernietiging wordt aangekondigd en mogelijk ook een boete.

Je hebt dan slechts 10 dagen na verzending van die brief om bezwaar te maken en te eisen, dat men je waar niet vernietigt en bij jou terug inlevert. 
Doe je dat niet, dan gaat je horloge plat en dan word jij mogelijk strafrechtelijk vervolgd.

De Moraal van het Verhaal jegens de exporteurs was wel, dat hun buitenlandse klanten op deze manier regelmatig worden vern?kt. Tien dagen is bijzonder kort, dus voordat ze weten wat ze overkomt, zijn hun goederen platgeslagen. Aldus dient de leverancier de ontvanger met raad en daad te helpen om dit soort ongein te voorkomen.

Dus ja... het is heel goed mogelijk, dat Seiko Belgium jouw Seiko plat laat slaan en jou dan ook nog met een boete opsolftert.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Verdacht pakje tegengehouden ......*



Dixit said:


> Dus ja... het is heel goed mogelijk, dat Seiko Belgium jouw Seiko plat laat slaan en jou dan ook nog met een boete opsolftert.


JDM is toch geen nepgoed of wel? IMO is JDM kopen niet verboden, of ben ik fout daar in?


----------



## Dixit

*Re: Verdacht pakje tegengehouden ......*

Natuurlijk niet, maar de lokale vlomse Seiko-clown kent zijn eigen Japanese Domestic Market producten niet en besluit dus, dat ze nep zijn. Als jij dan niet goed verweer geeft - of op vakantie bent en dus te laat - dan gaat hij plat.

Ik kocht een een Nokia-batterij bij een welbekende, goed aangeschreven Belgische distributeur van al dat moois. De verkoper wist mij te vertellen, dat ze een jaartje voor mijn bezoek een real life inval van de platte petten hadden, inclusief een paar lokale vlomse clowns van Nokia.
Tot hun stomme verbazing zijn die gasten ongegeneerd in de complete stock gaan graaien. Ze zijn ermee vertrokken en de Belgische firma kreeg een heftige boete.
De boete is niet betaald en is 'in de doofpot verdwenen'. De stock daarentegen is vernietigd en de Belgische distributeur kon naar zijn stock (en dus zijn centjes) fluiten.

Het kwam er op neer, dat de lokale Nokia-clowns letterlijk in de complete stock aan het graaien waren en door de douaniers uit de voorraad Samsung en Motorola moesten worden verwijderd (dat was namelijk ook 'nep Nokia'... de sukkels konden hun eigen producten niet herkennen).

Enfin, het zal bij jou wel beter aflopen, hoop ik toch.


----------



## Inca Bloc

*Re: Verdacht pakje tegengehouden ......*



Dixit said:


> Natuurlijk niet, maar de lokale vlomse Seiko-clown kent zijn eigen Japanese Domestic Market producten niet en besluit dus, dat ze nep zijn. Als jij dan niet goed verweer geeft - of op vakantie bent en dus te laat - dan gaat hij plat.
> 
> Ik kocht een een Nokia-batterij bij een welbekende, goed aangeschreven Belgische distributeur van al dat moois. De verkoper wist mij te vertellen, dat ze een jaartje voor mijn bezoek een real life inval van de platte petten hadden, inclusief een paar lokale vlomse clowns van Nokia.
> Tot hun stomme verbazing zijn die gasten ongegeneerd in de complete stock gaan graaien. Ze zijn ermee vertrokken en de Belgische firma kreeg een heftige boete.
> De boete is niet betaald en is 'in de doofpot verdwenen'. De stock daarentegen is vernietigd en de Belgische distributeur kon naar zijn stock (en dus zijn centjes) fluiten.
> 
> Het kwam er op neer, dat de lokale Nokia-clowns letterlijk in de complete stock aan het graaien waren en door de douaniers uit de voorraad Samsung en Motorola moesten worden verwijderd (dat was namelijk ook 'nep Nokia'... de sukkels konden hun eigen producten niet herkennen).
> 
> Enfin, het zal bij jou wel beter aflopen, hoop ik toch.


Deng, dat belooft.... Belziek, een droom van een land, helaas is het een nachtmerrie... :roll:​


----------



## Oldheritage

*Re: Verdacht pakje tegengehouden ......*



Inca Bloc said:


> Deng, dat belooft.... Belziek, een droom van een land, helaas is het een nachtmerrie... :roll:​


Kleine kanttekening: België valt als ik het goed heb onder de Nederlands distributeur van Seiko. Wij hebben niet echt een Belgische importeur. Misschien kan je eens contact opnemen met Seiko Nederland om te vragen of ze de douane contacteren?


----------



## njosa

Bidle said:


> Het kan soms best vervelend zijn. *Ook al eens met een Patek tegengehouden in Amsterdam,... of ik kon aantonen dat ik hem al in mijn bezit had met factuur. Moest ik maar het horloge achterlaten en kon het dan later aantonen.*
> Gelukkig met hulp van mijn juwelier toch gewoon mee naar huis kunnen nemen,..... Sinds dien gaan horloges boven een bepaald bedrag niet meer mee op reis buiten Europa.


Komt me bekend voor, soortgelijk voorval had een kennis van mij aantal jaren terug op Schiphol toen hij op weg was naar zijn vakantie. Of hij papieren kon laten zien van zijn Rolex.

Man, man je bent tegenwoordig al schuldig totdat je het tegendeel bewezen hebt.


----------



## rinkel

Dat is een beetje zot ja, bij de douane ligt de bewijslast andersom. 
Ook als je dus spullen van thuis mee hebt, moet jij bewijzen dat je het niet gekocht hebt in het buitenland. Alsof je altijd alle rekeningen van al je spullen bij je hebt.


----------



## Oldheritage

Nog verdere ontwikkelingen?


----------



## Inca Bloc

Oldheritage said:


> Nog verdere ontwikkelingen?


Het verhaal kent een bedenkelijk einde. Ik werd de keuze gegeven, OF ik eis het horloge op, met alle gevolgen vandien (torenhoge monsterboete voor namaakgoederen te importeren), of ik sta het horloge vrijwillig (uhum) af waarna dit openbaar verkocht (!!!) zal worden. Ik heb dan maar voor het laatste gekozen, en het geld is ondertussen door de verkoper via Paypal teruggestort. Dit lijkt zeer sterk op chantage IMO. Niets dan lof overigens voor de zéér correcte en behulpzame verkoper. Neemt niet weg dat ik de gehanteerde werkwijze van de douane zéér laakbaar vind. Geen "cocktail time" voor mij dus....
Een tip voor iedereen die JDM wil kopen : vraag uitdrukkelijk dat er *niet* via EMS verzonden word, de inklaringsdienst van B-post wist me te melden dat *ieder* pak met horloges in, wat via EMS van Japan komt, aan de kant gaat! Met Seiya heb ik geen problemen gehad omdat het pakket toen via FedEx gestuurd werd (ook al zegt hun website dat ze via EMS verzenden).


----------



## njosa

Wat een klote zooi, ze willen zo alleen maar de mensen af laten zien van in het buitenland goedkoper aanschaffen van spullen lijkt mij.


----------



## MHe225

Het is werkelijk niet te geloven - 'n boycot van EMS lijkt gepast. Ik verhaalde in deze draad over mijn pakje; ook onderweg via EMS, tegen gehouden en er zit nog steeds helemaal geen schot in. We hebben 'n aantal keren gebeld, geen keer met iemand kunnen spreken. Terugbel nummer achtergelaten, maar niets gehoord. En e-mailtjes sturen wordt ook aardig moeilijk gemaakt:









Verder afwachten dan maar en het beste hopen.


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Het is werkelijk niet te geloven - 'n boycot van EMS lijkt gepast. Ik verhaalde in deze draad over mijn pakje; ook onderweg via EMS, tegen gehouden en er zit nog steeds helemaal geen schot in. We hebben 'n aantal keren gebeld, geen keer met iemand kunnen spreken. Terugbel nummer achtergelaten, maar niets gehoord. En e-mailtjes sturen wordt ook aardig moeilijk gemaakt:
> 
> View attachment 1584677
> 
> 
> Verder afwachten dan maar en het beste hopen.


 Moest ik vertrouwen hebben gehad in de onpartijdigheid en deskundigheid van de douane dan zou ik natuurlijk het uurwerk geclaimd hebben, maar door de voorgeschiedenis van dit "avontuur" ben ik dat vertrouwen kwijtgespeeld.
Ik werd bedreigd/gechanteerd met (o.a) onderstaandde tekst:
(copy-paste)
"Kocht je namaak buiten de Europese Unie, dan riskeer je inbeslagname en vernietiging van de namaakgoederen. De wet voorziet ook boetes tot € 500.000 en een gevangenisstraf tot drie jaar. Deze sancties gelden zowel voor consumenten als voor handelaars. 
Na advies van de Raad van State keurde de Ministerraad het wetsontwerp, zoals gefinaliseerd door de FOD Economie, goed op 1 december 2007. Het wetsontwerp werd op 18 januari 2007 bij het Parlement ingediend. De wet werd door de Koning afgekondigd op 15 mei 2007, en in het Belgisch Staatsblad gepubliceerd op 18 juli 2005. Die wet heeft tot doel de houders van intellectuele-eigendomsrechten en de overheid de mogelijkheid te bieden om de productie en het in de handel brengen van nagemaakte of door piraterij verkregen goederen beter te bestrijden.Het bevat in de eerste plaats nuttige bepalingen voor de uitvoering van Verordening (EG) Nr. 1383/2003 van 22 juli 2003 inzake het optreden van de douaneautoriteiten ten aanzien van goederen waarvan wordt vermoed dat zij inbreuk maken op bepaalde intellectuele-eigendomsrechten en inzake de maatregelen ten aanzien van goederen waarvan is vastgesteld dat zij inbreuk maken op dergelijke rechten. Daartoe stelt het een douanemisdrijf in om inzonderheid het invoeren op het Belgische grondgebied, het in het vrije verkeer brengen en het uitvoeren van goederen die inbreuk maken op een intellectuele-eigendomsrecht te sanctioneren. De overtreding wordt vervolgd volgens de procedure voorgeschreven door de algemene wet inzake douane en accijnzen. De wet stelt de Belgische douaneautoriteiten aldus in staat om bij te dragen tot de inspanningen van hun Europese partners om een volmaakte afgrendeling aan de buitengrenzen van de Europese Gemeenschap te waarborgen voor de handel in namaakgoederen.
De wet moderniseert verder de strafwetgeving inzake de namaak van merken, tekeningen en modellen, kwekersrechten, uitvindingsoctrooien en aanvullende beschermingscertificaten. Momenteel, inzake industriële eigendom, is enkel de namaak van merken in Belgiëë strafrechtelijk gesanctioneerd, met toepassing van een wet van 1879. De wet heft die laatste wet, die verouderd is, op en vervangt haar door een stelsel dat voortaan alle bovengenoemde intellectuele-eigendomsrechten beoogt. Een nieuwe strafrechtelijke incriminatie wordt dus vastgesteld voor namaak en piraterij op die gebieden.

De belangrijkste kenmerken van het nieuwe stelsel zijn de volgende :
1. het indienen van een klacht door de benadeelde partij is geen voorafgaande voorwaarde meer voor het instellen van de vervolging door het openbaar ministerie dat voortaan op eigen initiatief kan optreden. De strafbepalingen van de vroegere wetten over de intellectuele eigendom hadden hoofdzakelijk tot doel de houders van rechten te beschermen. In die logica werden de misdrijven enkel vervolgd na klacht van het slachtoffer. Tegenwoordig is namaak niet enkel meer een schending van eigendomsrechten maar tevens een ware aantasting van de economische openbare orde. De bescherming van de intellectuele eigendom in een vernieuwende economie dient eveneens het openbaar belang. Het is dan ook wenselijk dat de wet het openbaar ministerie de mogelijkheid biedt die misdrijven te vervolgen, zelfs bij gebrek aan een klacht van de houder van het recht . 
2. de straffen worden verzwaard en gediversifieerd (inbeslagneming van de middelen waarmee de overtreding kon worden gepleegd, vernietiging van de namaakgoederen, aanplakking of bekendmaking van het vonnis op kosten van de overtreder, sluiting van de door de veroordeelde geëëxploiteerde vestiging, enz.) om rekening te houden met de nieuwe ontwikkelingen van dit verschijnsel. Namaak wordt voortaan beschouwd als zijnde een ware diefstal van intellectuele eigendom, een bedrieglijke toe-eigening van de intellectuele en financiële investeringen aangewend om creaties van de geest uit te werken en te ontwikkelen. De wet straft met een gevangenisstraf van drie maanden tot drie jaar en een geldboete van 100 tot 100.000 euro (te vermenigvuldigen met de opcentiemen, of 550.000 euro), of met een van deze straffen alleen, de inbreuken die, met kwaad of bedrieglijk opzet, worden gemaakt op de rechten van de houder van een merk, een uitvindingsoctrooi, een aanvullend beschermingscertificaat, een kwekersrecht, een tekening of model. De boete voor namaak van auteursrechten wordt eveneens verzwaard . 
3. een waarschuwingsprocedure en een procedure van minnelijke schikking worden ingevoerd voor de vaststellingen van overtreding en de ambtenaren die belast zijn met de controle op de naleving van de wet kunnen die aan de overtreder voorstellen. 
4. de opsporings- en vaststellingsmacht van de ambtenaren wordt gepreciseerd (inspectie ter plaatse, inbeslagneming van de namaakgoederen en de middelen die gediend hebben om de overtreding te plegen, enz.) en uitgebreid tot het auteursrecht. 
5. bijzondere aandacht wordt ook besteed aan ondersteuning van, en samenwerking tussen, de overheid en de bevoegde openbare diensten. Namaak is een clandestien en groeiend fenomeen, waarbij de laatste technologieën worden toegepast en dat gericht is op de meest uiteenlopende producten. De strijd tegen namaakhandel vereist dan ook dat, in het kader van een multidisciplinaire aanpak, alle nationale en internationale instanties die de goede werking van de goederen- en dienstenmarkt moeten waarborgen, worden gemobiliseerd.
Namaak en piraterij zijn niet alleen een vorm van oneerlijke concurrentie die de houders van rechten benadeelt, zij hebben soms ook rampzalige economische en sociale gevolgen voor de ondernemingen en de maatschappij in het algemeen (misleiding van de consument, verlies van fiscale en douaneopbrengsten, ontwikkeling van ongecontroleerde arbeidsomgevingen). Wanneer namaak en piraterij bovendien betrekking hebben op mechanische onderdelen, voedingsmiddelen, geneesmiddelen of speelgoed brengen zij de gezondheid en de veiligheid van de consumenten in gevaar, vermits de betrokken producten tot stand komen zonder de door de bevoegde overheid uitgevoerde controles en niet altijd de minimale kwaliteitsnormen naleven.
De wet verbetert het reglementaire kader van de intellectuele eigendom om de bescherming van wetenschappelijke, technologische of artistieke innovatie in België aan te moedigen en te bevorderen. De wet voert daartoe een passend strafrechtelijk kader in om de inbreuken op de intellectuele-eigendomsrechten te sanctioneren conform de voorschriften van bovengenoemde communautaire Verordening Nr. 1383/2003 en de Overeenkomst inzake de Handelsaspecten van de Intellectuele Eigendom, gevoegd bij de Overeeenkomst van Marrakech die de Wereldhandelsorganisatie instelde."

Volgende copy-paste vind ik nog één van de méést hallucinante passages : 
De zending mag geweigerd worden, maar deze mag niet teruggestuurd worden, daar de douane een dossier geopend heeft. Het pak wordt dan behandeld als zijnde geweigerd/niet opgehaald, gaat naar een speciaal douanemagazijn en zal na verloop van tijd openbaar verkocht worden.

Ik krijg het horloge niet, maar hun gaan het dus wél openbaar verkopen...Begrijpe wie begrijpe kan.
Niet verwonderlijk hé dat ik afstand heb genomen van een 100% legetiem product. ;-)
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## Dixit

Bedankt voor de tip, ik zal de website van de FOD Financiën in de gaten houden voor de volgende boevenveiling.
Dan kan ik een gegarandeerd authentieke Seiko kopen 'voor weinig' :-D

Nu even serieus: wat een bijzonder sneu verhaal !
Ik kan best begrijpen, dat je eieren voor je geld hebt gekozen. Je komt er met geen (weinig ?) schade vanaf, omdat de verkoper zo sympathiek is om mee te werken aan je 'geld terug' claim.
Het alternatief zou gezeik zijn. Hoewel... als je de 'minnelijke schikking' weigert, zullen ze toch echt een rechtszaak moeten beginnen en dan staan ze daar waarschijnlijk goed voor schut.

Ik ben het met je eens, dat je in dat geval ook nog een hoog risico loopt om onschuldig veroordeeld te worden, simpelweg door een totaal gebrek aan expertise.
Immers, het is natuurlijk niet de intentie van de wet, dat de overheid de namaak op de markt gaat staan dealen.
Die hallucinante copy-paste heeft helemaal niets met jouw zaak te maken.


----------



## njosa

Het begrip "vrije markt" krijgt hierdoor wel een heel raar begrip. In pricipe zeggen ze tegen ons importeert niets zelf maar betaal voor hetzelfde product duurdere prijs bij een dealer in Belgie of Nederland.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Die hallucinante copy-paste heeft helemaal niets met jouw zaak te maken.


Toch staat dit in één van de mails die ik gekregen heb mbt deze zaak.



njosa said:


> Het begrip "vrije markt" krijgt hierdoor wel een heel raar begrip. In pricipe zeggen ze tegen ons importeert niets zelf maar betaal voor hetzelfde product duurdere prijs bij een dealer in Belgie of Nederland.


Het probleem is dat de JDM modellen niet eens verkrijgbaar/bestelbaar zijn bij de reguliere BE/NL dealers. Wil je JDM kopen moet je je aan zo een avontuur wagen. Ik kocht het model liever (duurder weliswaar) bij een dealer in de buurt, en dit voor de aftersales en garantie.


----------



## om-4

Toch bizar voor woorden?

Dus het vermoeden van namaak zonder tussenkomst van rechthebbende (Seiko) is voldoende om je voor de keus te stellen hoge boete of inleveren?
Wat is hun bewijs dan dat het namaak zou kunnen zijn? Vooralsnog heb jij aangetoond gekocht te hebben van een respectabele verkoper.

Die lui bij de douane dienen hier niet de wet zoals die bedoeld is. En dat van jouw belasting centen.


----------



## Snor

Sorry dat ik een oude thread tot leven wek, maar ik zit zelf ook te denken over het bestellen van een sarb065 via bijvoorbeeld seiya (ook via EMS). Dit verhaal doet mij toch wel een beetje schrikken. heeft iemand andere ervaringen of tips om dit soort dingen te voorkomen? Het is natuurlijk van de zotte dat alle JDM horloges als namaak worden gezien waar dat niet het geval is.


----------



## Temperarely

Hoi,

Volgens mij kan je gewoon in Duitsland terecht voor een X aantal "JDM's". De 065 zit of zat daar ook bij. 

Succes


----------



## Snor

Klopt, heb net even gekeken, in Duitsland kost die ongeveer 600 euro, beetje aan de hoge kant voor een horloge dat bij importeren rond de 450 euro is. Dat lijkt mij kapitaal vernietiging haha


----------



## Temperarely

Snor said:


> Klopt, heb net even gekeken, in Duitsland kost die ongeveer 600 euro, beetje aan de hoge kant voor een horloge dat bij importeren rond de 450 euro is. Dat lijkt mij kapitaal vernietiging haha


Hoi,

Voor dat verschil heb je in ieder geval een jaar meer garantie. En stel dat er iets mee mis is, dan moet hij weer terug naar Japan, met wederom douane .... waarschijnlijk.
Daar komt bij dat er in Duitsland echt wel wat aan die prijs te doen is. Gewoon Duitse AD's aanschrijven en vragen of ze een scherpe aanbieding kunnen maken. In je mail evt melden dat je door Seiko Nl verwezen ben naar Duitse retailers.

Succes,
Elf.


----------



## Inca Bloc

Snor said:


> Klopt, heb net even gekeken, in Duitsland kost die ongeveer 600 euro, beetje aan de hoge kant voor een horloge dat bij importeren rond de 450 euro is. Dat lijkt mij kapitaal vernietiging haha


Die 450€ is wss niet het totale bedrag. Je dient nog inklaringskosten allerhande en BTW te betalen en dan kom je ook op +/-600€ uit...
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## Martin_B

Inca Bloc said:


> Die 450€ is wss niet het totale bedrag. Je dient nog inklaringskosten allerhande en BTW te betalen en dan kom je ook op +/-600€ uit...
> Mvg,
> I-B


Ik dacht precies hetzelfde. 21% BTW, 17,50 inklaringskosten, en je zit al erg dicht bij de 600. Zendingen uit Japan en de US worden er vrijwel altijd uitgehaald, en als je EMS, UPS of soortgelijke transporteurs gebruikt is een aanslag zelfs een zekerheid.


----------



## Inca Bloc

mijn Seiko SARB 017 kostte NETTO NETTO 398€, kwamen nog volgende kosten bij :

BTW 83.58€
Invoerrechten 00.80€
Formaliteiten 30.00€
Voorschot fonds 00.69€ 
Totaal 115.07€ 
Horloge 398,00€
Totaal 513.07€

Mvg,
I-B


----------



## Dixit

Martin_B said:


> ...en als je EMS, UPS of soortgelijke transporteurs gebruikt is een aanslag zelfs een zekerheid.


Neen, hoor. Hier in Belgistan kan de douane het horloge ook compleet achterover drukken. Hier heb je helemaal niet de zekerheid, dat je je horloge met aanslag en al thuis krijgt.
Hoewel... én een aanslag én dan nog geen horloge behoort hier ook zeker tot de mogelijkheden.

Terzijde, Inca: je noemt hier al die prijzen, maar je hebt toch wel degelijk al je geld terug gekregen (én geen horloge) ? Of is het alsnog anders verlopen ?


----------



## Inca Bloc

Dixit said:


> Terzijde, Inca: je noemt hier al die prijzen, maar je hebt toch wel degelijk al je geld terug gekregen (én geen horloge) ? Of is het alsnog anders verlopen ?


De SARB 065 werd me door Paypal terugbetaald, daar heb ik verder dus géén kosten meer aan gehad (ik heb het horloge ook nooit gehad), met mijn SARB 017 had ik (buiten de langzame inklaring) geen problemen...


----------



## Inca Bloc

Martin_B said:


> Zendingen uit Japan en de US worden er vrijwel altijd uitgehaald, en als je EMS, UPS of soortgelijke transporteurs gebruikt is een aanslag zelfs een zekerheid.


Het is toch allemaal een beetje gek he....mijn Chinezen kwamen gewoon aan zonder dat ik inklaring, btw etc moest betalen, gewoon unboxen en dragen.....


----------



## Martin_B

De eninge keren dat ik invoerrechten moest betalen vanuit China/HK, was bij EMS zendingen. Soms betaal ik bewust liever deze kosten, dan dat ik risico neem met verzending. Maar meestal niet


----------



## daangoumans

Momenteel ben ik zelf ook nog aan het wachten op een pakket uit Ierland.
Werd al 2 maanden geleden verstuurd, maar tot nu toe niks ontvangen of gehoord... (de verkoper is verhuist, deze is moeilijk te bereiken/reageert slecht).

Zie deze thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/vintage-giveaway-winner-annouced-1061755.html
Het gaat hier om een gewonnen horloge (dus geen kosten gemaakt voor mij), maar alsnog zeer jammer als deze verloren gaat.



daangoumans said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> How is life in California? The weather looks nice on the news!
> 
> At the postal office here they said that they can't really do anything if they don't have the tracking number.
> Maybe if you message the post organisation that should deliver the watch, like DHL, FedEx, UPS etc. they can track it down?
> 
> Are there already new owners in your old house?, or old friends nearby? Giving them a call to check the mail for anything could also be an option.
> 
> Lets hope we find it!,
> Daan
> 
> 
> 
> NoLeftTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am sorry for the late reply, my life is hectic at the moment!
> 
> I had wondered why you had not mailed me to say you had received the watch! Now I know why! I don't know why you have not gotten it as I sent it over one month ago! Have you checked at your local post office?
> 
> Unfortunately I have moved from Ireland to California since I sent the watch, so I no longer have the tracking number, and I have no idea if the watch was returned to me.
> 
> Let me know if it has not come in a week or two and I'll see if I can sort something else out. Also, do check with the post depot.
> 
> Best,
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> daangoumans said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Steve,
> 
> Up until now I haven't received anything in the mail.
> I hope everything went alright at the post office..
> 
> Do you have a tracking number or something like that?
> 
> I'll keep you updated if I hear something!
> 
> -Daan Goumans
> 
> 
> 
> daangoumans said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Steve,
> 
> Thanks for picking me as a winner!
> I haven't played the fallout games, but when I'm back from my vacation to spain I will give them a try
> 
> My postal adress is:
> XXX
> 
> Have a safe trip in the US, and I will post some shots of the watch if i've recieved it!
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Daan Goumans
> 
> 
> 
> NoLeftTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Loved your photo!
> 
> Please give me your postal address.
> 
> Steve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Verder nog geen reactie hier op gehad..


----------

